# New Tech



## cda (Dec 7, 2009)

Trying to keep up with new stuff, and since we noramly do  not get fancy fire sprinkler systems, have not seen some of the neww stuff out there.

So has anyone seen one of these pre action release devices, and if so any comments:::

http://www.vikinggroupinc.com/databook/ ... 111402.pdf


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: New Tech

Have one in our newer City Hall for the basement system protecting the IT department, Servers and Telecommunications.  It worked great on the acceptance testing with all interfaces.


----------



## cda (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: New Tech

FM William Burns

did they monitor for low air???

and is that built in or do they have to add a low air pressure switch??


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: New Tech

The model we have came with the pressure switch as part of the trim and it is a monitored point.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: New Tech

Viking has been putting together a number of prepackaged systems.  I consult with an organization that uses the TotalPac2 system which includes everything but the distribution piping and drain.  The system also includes a fire alarm control panel.  The way it is designed ensures the maintenance staff will be able to work on any system without having to figure out operation of trim and valves.

We will probably see more prepackage systems due to economic advantages.


----------

